# Using Cable In Tt For Satelite



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

went out to the ob today, put a satelite splitter before the power splitter inside the tt. Connected one out back to the splitter in the tt and the other out I drilled into the faceplate so now theres a two seperate connections, one direct to satelite and the existing for cable. go back tomorrow to see if it works!!! Left my controller at home so I couldn't test it out today


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That should work, if not just remove your splitter and mount the outside feed on the face plate Then you can mount another barrel connector on your face plate you can jumper to the back of the amplifier.

Pictures are worth a thousand words









Clicky thing

**edit**

On edit I don't think your setup will work. Something to do the splitting the sat feed before the receiver. You can put in a multi switch (diplexer) but a sat splitter won't work.

Give it a try though, it's already wired up.

Good luck.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> That should work, if not just remove your splitter and mount the outside feed on the face plate Then you can mount another barrel connector on your face plate you can jumper to the back of the amplifier.
> 
> Pictures are worth a thousand words
> 
> ...


neg results. I tried with the diplexer first , no signal than I removed the diplexer and connected directly before the amplifier still no signal. I had access to regular cable so I plugged it in just to see if it would work and it did. So I figured that either the wire is split somewhere else before the amp or the rg 59 cable is to long. So I think I'm going to go with adding a direct line by the outside a/c outlet to a new faceplate next to the original. I looked under the sink and there is full access so this should be an easy mod. Sorry about the confusion with splitter it was a diplexer. What you showed in the picture was what I originally was going to go with, than I thought the diplexer would be better not having to use a jumper when cable was connected.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

weekendwarrior said:


> That should work, if not just remove your splitter and mount the outside feed on the face plate Then you can mount another barrel connector on your face plate you can jumper to the back of the amplifier.
> 
> Pictures are worth a thousand words
> 
> ...


neg results. I tried with the diplexer first , no signal than I removed the diplexer and connected directly before the amplifier still no signal. I had access to regular cable so I plugged it in just to see if it would work and it did. So I figured that either the wire is split somewhere else before the amp or the rg 59 cable is to long. So I think I'm going to go with adding a direct line by the outside a/c outlet to a new faceplate next to the original. I looked under the sink and there is full access so this should be an easy mod. Sorry about the confusion with splitter it was a diplexer. What you showed in the picture was what I originally was going to go with, than I thought the diplexer would be better not having to use a jumper when cable was connected.
[/quote]
after looking at your directions Im wondering if my connection out side is loose but what I don't understand is why would cable work but not satelite. By the way all of the connections to amp were loose. go figure.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

weekendwarrior said:


> after looking at your directions Im wondering if my connection out side is loose but what I don't understand is why would cable work but not satelite. By the way all of the connections to amp were loose. go figure.


That makes no sense that cable works but sat doesn't. A loose connection should stop all signal but it's worth a look. Sat does work at a higher frequency than cable so maybe a loose connection can pass the lower frequency of cable but...

Good luck.

And you should have a direct feed to the plate, no splitters before the amp box. Satellite works fine with my setup.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> after looking at your directions Im wondering if my connection out side is loose but what I don't understand is why would cable work but not satelite. By the way all of the connections to amp were loose. go figure.


That makes no sense that cable works but sat doesn't. A loose connection should stop all signal but it's worth a look. Sat does work at a higher frequency than cable so maybe a loose connection can pass the lower frequency of cable but...

Good luck.

And you should have a direct feed to the plate, no splitters before the amp box. Satellite works fine with my setup.
[/quote]
I know it's enough to cause me to go koo koo I think Ill check the outside connection just for gp and go from there thanks for your input.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Make sure you do not have a tiny wrap around wire touching the main center post. When stripping or cutting back coax, sometimes the tiny little wrap around wires or wire will touch the main center wire and disrupt the satellite.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

I made an easy mod to get my VuCube satelite cable into the Outback. Drilled a 1/4" hole in base of the plastic window screen frame over the dining table. Open window, run cable through the hole, use slip-on cable connector to back of Directv receiver. Voila, I was in business watching "Weather Channel"


----------

